# Black Tufts of Hair on Subtrate?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Does anyone know what type of algea this is and what might cause it? Every now and then I find some black hair stuck to the subtrate on the floor of my tank. It's usually only on one piece of flourite and I can just remove it but I'd like to know what cuases it, I've never had it before.

Thank you!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sounds like bba. Good, steady CO2 levels will help keep this at bay. You can spot treat with Excel, or as you're doing, manually remove.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

BBA as Bert says.

I get a little of it growing on my flourite and some rocks where there is low flow of water. During my weekly gravel vacuuming I usually find that there is a build up of debris in this location. I manually remove it when it shows up. I use CO2 but if I try to push it too high my nirates bottom out. Also keep your iron level to 0.1 ppm or even non detect and PO4 to around 0.5 ppm or less. SAEs are supposed to eat this but mine don't. Shrimp will sometimes eat it.


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

This stuff plagues me as well. I've only really found manual removal to be effective. OD'ing excel seems to stop it from spreading but doesn't really get rid of it in my experience. My amanos eat it a little and sometimes i catch a ghost shrimp nibbling too. Damn. 

D


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

LindaC said:


> Does anyone know what type of algea this is


 Any pictures?


----------

